

Is the mobile web, Web 3.0? - amrithk

I know labels are just that and don't really mean anything else. Interested to hear if people think that mobile web is "Web 3.0"?
======
unalone
No. I don't think there IS a Web 3.0, but if there is I think it's cloud
computing to a degree that we can't imagine yet because there's nothing
available to interpret such a thing in its pure form. Mobile web is something
else entirely, though it certainly does have a bright future ahead of it.

